# Canada-friendly shipping sites in the U.S.



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

So far the only one I know of is AtlanticCigar.com - they mark items as gift, ship from private individual, and I've gone 3 for 3 without paying 134% duty. (see example below).

Some places like Cigars "International" don't even ship internationally. They say the world "International" in their name is due to the fact their cigars come from all over the world. Every store selling ANYTHING has items from all over the world, so I thought that was a bit of a ... whatever.

Cigar Monster DOES NOT ship in 'friendly' way to canada:



> Here are the guidelines when shipping to Canada. However, please note that we do not mark the parcel as "gift". We apologize for any inconvenience.
> 
> · Orders must ship to the billing address
> 
> ...


.. and Famous-Smoke.com is not shipping friendly either. Example of the order I made:



> Your Order (in US Dollars):
> 
> ----------------
> Goods: $114.92
> ...


I've been *told* from cigar.com that they do mark as 'gift', and shipping to Canada is a flat rate of $12US, with delivery time of 1-3 weeks (which I thought was very odd, as most shipping, even from California to me in southern Ontario, is only about 3-4 days depending on customs hold time). I haven't ordered through them yet, but as I just bought a new humidor (150ct) which is on it's way up from Florida, I'm keeping my eyes out for the discounts on different sites 

I like AtlanticCigar.com and they're my main dealer so far, but I'm always looking for others who ship to Canada 'in ways' that we do not have to pay the 134% extra on top of our order price.


----------



## saskd (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/74525-companies-deliver-canada.html
Check out this thread for the latest information. Cigar.com no longer ships internationally. At the moment only atlanticcigar.com is willing to ship as a gift as far as I know. I'd love to find another dealer too. I like atlantic and really appreciate what they do for thier Canadian customers, but it's always nice to have options.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't say enough good things about Atlantic Cigar. A real family owned operation. First class service and prices!


----------



## jackpine (Mar 14, 2015)

Very helpful info. I've purchased from Cigar International when I was in the States. Great prices but like you said, no shipping to Canada. I'm going to give Atlantic a try. Thanks again!


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

Resurrecting this thread...... any updates on this gents?

I know Atlantic and Cigarplace both now declare the contents... and CBCA has been very, lets say determined to do their job. Might be the only government department to do so.


----------



## Polishious (11 mo ago)

zabhatton said:


> Resurrecting this thread...... any updates on this gents?
> 
> I know Atlantic and Cigarplace both now declare the contents... and CBCA has been very, lets say determined to do their job. Might be the only government department to do so.


When did they start declaring?


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

Polishious said:


> When did they start declaring?


Not sure when, but if you place an order they explicitly state they will declare.


----------



## GreatWhiteNorthSmoker (1 mo ago)

I live in Ontario and just ordered five "beginner" cigars from Atlantic Cigars. I'm hoping it gets across the border with no duty. Will let my fellow Canucks on here know how it goes. The way we are taxed on tobacco in this country is insane!


----------



## Kopuffer (Jun 8, 2020)

GreatWhiteNorthSmoker said:


> I live in Ontario and just ordered five "beginner" cigars from Atlantic Cigars. I'm hoping it gets across the border with no duty. Will let my fellow Canucks on here know how it goes. The way we are taxed on tobacco in this country is insane!


Socialist polices are not cheap! Might as well make the "sinners" pay for them right? That is what we call alcohol and tabacco tax in WI, a sin tax. Not sure if that is same in Canada or how widely used that term is.

Hoping this works for you!!


----------

